# Champions Online



## Starbeast (Apr 10, 2011)

*FREE*​ 






 
part one​ 





 
part two​ 

*Be a Superhero!*​


----------



## Starbeast (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Starbeast (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Starbeast (Apr 10, 2011)

*Be a Supervillain!*​


----------



## Lemmy (Apr 12, 2011)

(I almost don't have the heart to tell you DC Universe Online has been out a while, is much better and let you team up with Superman...)


----------



## Starbeast (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks Lemmy, I watched some gameplay after I read your post. It looks good!


----------



## Chaoticheart (Apr 23, 2011)

Calling it much better is a bit extreme. In DCUO you run out of things to do within a couple of days. 

Honestly the only good aspect of either game was probably the character creation.


----------



## Lemmy (Apr 23, 2011)

I played DCUO quite a bit, made it up to lvl 30 and never really ran out of things to do. Sure, you run around beating up stuff a lot, but how is that different than any other MMORPG? And don't forget Collections, Investigations, Briefings and all those. Plus Alerts, Duos, Raids etc.And achivements, of course. Plus, it's the only superhero/villain MMORPG I've ever played where you can improve your suit after you start the game. You can do quite a bit during creation, but you can find a lot of unique stuff during the game too, as rewards, collections etc. And besides, say what you want about Champions Online and City of Heroes/Villains, but can you help Batman ight the Joker, or chat up Wonder Woman? You can in DCUO. Well, meet Wonder Woman, at least. But still.


----------



## devilsgrin (Apr 26, 2011)

DCUO bored the hell out of me after a couple of days. 
You can improve/change your outfit constantly in Champions.
The Character creation is EXTENSIVE and considerably more variable than DCUO's.
DCUO's BEST feature is the voice talent behind the main characters. That's definitely impressive. Gotham City is also quite different from what you get in Metropolis and in Millenium City...
The "chat system" was the clincher for my cancelling my DCUO subscription.
Its a console game with a VERY bad PC port. All the features to make it easier for PS3 gamers, actually make it mroe difficult for a PC gamer used to particular things from a MMO chat system. 
I got up to 30 with three quite different characters, but couldn't stay... ((also the fact that Australian players pay an extra $5 for their subscription for absolutely NO REASON WHATSOEVER - and especially annoying since our currency is worth more than the USdollar...infuriating))


----------



## Starbeast (Apr 26, 2011)

*Thanks everyone* for the information on DCU-Online. It's always good to get plenty of feedback by people who've actually played the game.

I'm content right now with Champions, however, even though it's free to play on-line, I still need to upgrade my basic computer to get better graphics out of the game.


----------



## Lemmy (Apr 26, 2011)

I played City of Heroes/Villains and Champions Online too, and I still think DC Universe Online is the best one. True, the chat-system was pretty bad at launch, but it's improved. It's not perfect, but they are improving it.

My biggest issue with City of... is the lack of variation. I first went into an office to fight some enemies. Then I was supposed to go to a warehouse and fight different enemies, and yet the warehouse was literally right next door to the office and looked identical on the inside. Even the enemies were identical. It got a bit better with City of Villains, though. Now you had _two _different types of enemies (humans and snakes). Yay!!!  I think there were small robots in one, but they were just a small part, sadly.

Oh, and don't forget kill-stealers. I was beating up a difficult enemy in Villains and had almost killed him, then all of a sudden a high-level idiot ran up to it and killed it. I told him what I meant about it (and reported him), but he said I got the loot, so what did I complain about?

As for Champions, it wasn't bad once you got used to the ugly graphics. But I thought it was pretty boring and lacked a story. What it didn't lack was players camping around quest items, trying to pick them up when they respawned. When you have six or seven people waiting for one quest item (and you need five of them), you see a problem. The idiotic instances didn't help, either. MMO's are supposed to be massive (it's in the name; _massive _multiplayer online), and a game with lots of small instances or zones doesn't give me that feeling. I need a big, open world like in World of Warcraft, Lord of the Rings Online or DC Universe Online.


----------



## Starbeast (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for your input *Lemmy*, I'll give DC On-line a shot. I just finished watching more gameplay of DCO, it does look fun.


----------



## Lemmy (Apr 28, 2011)

I thought it was very fun, but I'm a DC nerd, so....  My biggest issue with DCUO are the Alerts. I love them, but there are just too few of them. Plus, there's the Collectibles. It's a great idea that gives you more to do by spawning random small collectibles in (somewhat) random places. It's a great idea, but it's flawed. First of all, since a random collectible are spawned at random, you can in theory farm one location until you have every single collection in the whole game. In theory. Naturally, some have a much higher respawn rate than others, so you are more likely to get some than others. They also don't spawn in entirely random locations, but they have a number of pre-set locations they can spawn in. I noticed this in the docks in Gotham late at night when there were no other players around. When I picked up one, I kept a note on where I picked it up and where I picked up the next ones. After a few collectibles, I had narrowed it down so I knew they had to spawn in one of six or seven locations. After that all I had to do was to patrol the small area to get them, and after two hours, I had three collections done and two half full.

The biggest issue are the ones in the Alerts and instances like that, though. When you go to an Alert, you will always have three other players with you. If you then pick up a collectible, a random player will get it. And since you always team up with strangers (unless you are in a group, I guess. Never tried that.) it's complete random what collectible you get, and if you get one at all. I did find a way around that too, though. I simply waited until we finished the mission and everyone left, then backtracked on my own. I got me a nice Area 51 t-shirt that way. 

But this is about Champions Online, so I guess we better get back on topic.


----------

